# Wie baue ich einen super trivialen A/D-Wandler?



## embe (29. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

liebe E-Techniker, wie Ihr merkt habe ich keinen Ahnung, will aber eine Idee realisieren, daher wende ich mich an euch und oute mich als Unwissender. 

Ich habe einen Schalter, der liefert mir:

Stellung:Widerstand
0 - sehr riesig (getrennt)
1 - 200 Ohm
2 - 400 Ohm
3 - 1000 Ohm

Nun brauche ich einen Wandler, der diesen Schalter mißt und je nach Position Spannung auf einem eigenen Ausgang schaltet.

Damit will ich erreichen, daß bei

Position 0 Ausgang 0 aktiv (5 oder 12 Volt) ist (brauche ich aber nicht),
Position 1 Ausgang 1 aktiv ist,
Position 2 Ausgang 2 aktiv ist,
Position 3 Ausgang 3 aktiv ist.

Es darf nur je ein Ausgang (oder keiner) aktiv sein.

Die Widerstände können ggf. auch andere Werte haben.

Wer weiß Rat?

Gruß,

eMBe


----------



## Robert Martinu (2. Juli 2003)

Zuerst mal brauchst du eine Stromquelle, die einen Konstantstrom durch den zu messenden Widerstand schickt.
Dann brauchst du für jeden zu erkennenden Widerstandswert 2 OPVs, mit denen du die am Widerstand anliegende Spannung mit einer Referenz vergleichst, ein OPV soll dabei den Ausgang kurz vor dem Sollwert auf High stellen, der Andere kurz danach (Je enger die Schwellen beieinander liegen, desto genauer kann man die Sache geschtalten, die Anforderungen an die analogen Bauteile steigen natürlich).
Jetzt legst du den Ausgang des ersten OPV an den Eingang eines AND-Bausteins, der andere OPV wird über ein NOT-Element ebenfalls an das AND gehängt. Jetzt geht der Ausgang des AND auf High, wenn die Spannung und damit der Widerstand im erwarteten Bereich liegt.
Das Ganze jetzt einmal für jeden erwarteten Wert ergibt einen einfachen, schnell samplenden, wenn auch umfangreichen, A/D-Wandler.

Wenns weniger Bauteile sein sollen wirst du um Zeitdiagramme nicht herumkommen.


----------



## embe (3. Juli 2003)

Vielen Dank für Deine Idee, dieser Weg scheint für mich jedoch zu steinig.

Ich hatte bei der Lösung an sowas in der Art wie den UAA 180 gedacht (Mit nachgeschalteten Verstärker / Relais). Bei dem habe ich allerdings das Problem, daß, je größer der gemessene Strom ist, auch die Ausgänge für die unteren Spannungen aktiv bleiben, für die Ansteuerung für 'ne LED-Kette bestimmt eine feine Sache, mir hilft's nicht wirklich. Gibt's denn sowas, das je nach Spannung nur einen Ausgang schaltet? Oder gibt's eine Quelle im Netz, wo ich als Laie und blutiger Anfänger trotzdem zurechtkomme? Bei http://www.analog.com habe ich mal geschaut, ich habe aber sogut wie nix geblickt...

Ok, Stromquelle habe ich, das ganze soll in ein Auto rein, vielleicht sollte ich die 11-13 Volt im Bordnetz (mit einer Zenerdiode?) auf 4-5 Volt drücken.

Gruß,
eMBe


----------

